# 1K new mast



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

What do you guys think? got a use for a 15 foot mast on a 1K?
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/DSC016241_zpsda1c3285.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/DSC016291_zps51c30d63.jpg


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

We think there is no image or text.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Keith, it looks like you may be trying to post a link to an email you received. If so, that's not going to work. In any case, the links you posted are broken.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Keith, it looks like you may be trying to post a link to an email you received. If so, that's not going to work. .


Rader, that is it in a nut shell, I knew I should just stick to a hive tool.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Help, do I have to go to photo bucket first?


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, go to photo bucket, open an account, upload the photos, post the link to the photos.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

Keith,

You can't get them to make you a blue one?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

jkola404 said:


> Keith,
> 
> You can't get them to make you a blue one?


How about bright Red? It would stand out well in the snow I guess. 

Is that thing 4 wheel drive? Wisconsin version of a snow machine?


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Nothing stands out quite so well in the snow as yellow.. As a kid, I proved that often.  

Nice looking unit, for sure.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

So swinger finally decided to use their own design. I wondered how long they were going to use the one dean came up with. Lol


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

dbest said:


> dean came up with. Lol


Yeah, you can count all of those on one finger.


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

From first hand experince swinger lost my business with poor customer service. My hummer bee's have earnd my loyalty by being dependable. Remember A&O are the people that made swinger into forklifts from a bucket loader and created the market. The argument as who's lift is better is like saying ford trucks are better than Chevy it's customer Preference. What you load your bee's with or haul them with has little to do with good bee's its a four letter word WORK that makes a Difference


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't remember Dean back in the 70's, but there's alot I don't remember.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

A use for a 15' mast? Ummmm roofing? Tree limbs? That's it! Now you can get that huge swarm that's 20' off the ground!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Jimmy, I could really use a fifteen foot mast, we mix our own sugar, we buy it in 2200lb super sacks so when we try to cut the bottom of the sack to go into our 1000 gal tank I have to run the forklift onto ramps to clear the tank. Also, we have pallet racking that goes up 14ft high. I would of bought the 12 mast but that thing hits everything in sight, it looks from the pics that this 15 mast is low profile.

P.s. there also great for double stacking in hi-cube containers.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> I have to run the forklift onto ramps to clear the tank.

It seem like first dumpng the sugar into a bin on the ground would be a better option. Then lift the _self-dumping_ bin up to the hopper. The bin is on top of the forks, rather than suspended from them, so clearance is much improved. 

This bin might not be the exact size needed for your supersack, but demonstrates the idea.

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...mpaignId=T9F&gclid=CKD3gN7s8LUCFQmxnQodBlsAHA










The bin is already blue! :lookout:


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> [COLOR=#333333The bin is already blue! :lookout:[/QUOTE]
> Ha Rader, that was good .... But how we do it here is we have the tank already with water an the 3 inch pump going
> an we just cut to the desired amount of flow rate so that it doesn't clump, it's fast takes about 30 minutes to mix 1000 gals.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

What, there are new colors? I like it. 

I just bought one but, it has the old colors on it.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Mike, how can you tell an old color from a new color?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Hey Mike, how can you tell an old color from a new color?


Due to the fact that I am color blind I guess I cant.

Hey I was able to take my tote of syrup off my truck but, I cant seem to lift it back up. Is there a valve I need to turn to get it lift more. I need to get under the tote to empty it into jugs. 3200lbs worth.


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

Try tilting back first and then see if it will lift


----------



## busy bee apiary (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm guessing the 15' mast is a three stage if so they are very handy in the shop. The advantage is the load will always be higher then the mast not the other way around. Nothing worse then trying to lift something and being three inches short because the mast is hitting the roof/rafter. I have a small hot room that I can only get 800 deeps in without the three stage mast it would be considerably less. I can also stack full honey barrels four high with this machine. However out in the field loading bees it's second best to the two stage hummerbee.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey I was able to take my tote of syrup off my truck but, I cant seem to lift it back up. Is there a valve I need to turn to get it lift more. I need to get under the tote to empty it into jugs. 3200lbs worth.[/QUOTE]

The super swinger won't lift a tote of syrup?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Haven't tried it with the Swinger but we have always been able to with the Hummers as long as you made sure you weren't going downhill. Funny thing is lately one is no longer able to while the other one still can. I had that issue with a skid steer a few years ago and it just required replacement (or possibly adjustment?) of a bypass valve.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> adjustment of a bypass valve.


We have the winner.....

1/4 turn on the bypass valve as Jimmy pointed out.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Does swinger sell masts for Bobcats?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Well that worked. I was able to raise it up and put it on my truck. I used some finger nail polish to mark the original valve spot.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0634_zpsef18cc65.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0632_zpsa4167cda.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0635_zps7435aed9.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0583_zps2d4d67a8.jpg 
The guys at Wollard are letting me try out the new Superbee . The hoses have been re-routed long with a new motor. I will post more about it as I put it to the test.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh what are the switches for on the panel? Are those for the lights? I keep turning them on and off with my knee. I like switches makes me think I have to do preflight checks.


----------

